# 2005 Lumbar Seat help



## olddohc (Apr 20, 2012)

Mods close thread


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Do you mean the tilt? Lumbar is a mechanical knob you turn. . .


----------



## olddohc (Apr 20, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> Do you mean the tilt? Lumbar is a mechanical knob you turn. . .


ive been told its the lumbar section, aka not the part that your butt sits on, the part that your back leans on.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It sounds like you're talking about the seat tilt. That's controlled by a motor and the vertical switch and where that problem would be. The "lumbar" is a big mechanical knob that adjusts the "bump" at the bottom of the seat back in the lumbar region of your lower back.


----------



## olddohc (Apr 20, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> It sounds like you're talking about the seat tilt. That's controlled by a motor and the vertical switch and where that problem would be. The "lumbar" is a big mechanical knob that adjusts the "bump" at the bottom of the seat back in the lumbar region of your lower back.


Ok, u win i wont call it lumbar around u just everyone else. I fixed it thanks.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

whoa. You can call it what you want but what are you going to call the lumbar adjustment then? Try reading the manual.


----------



## Kelly-05 (Feb 11, 2012)

Interesting thread.
1) a plea for help
2) someone tries to help
3) helper insulted
4) problem solved with no "where, why or how" to help someone in the future 

Need more like this


----------



## olddohc (Apr 20, 2012)

Kelly-05 said:


> Interesting thread.
> 1) a plea for help
> 2) someone tries to help
> 3) helper insulted
> ...


A "plea"?? Just threw it out there before I attacked it so I could save some time. If anyone wants to know what I found Ill be glad to help. Sorry you think I insulted the guy, tomaaaato tomooootto


----------



## Kelly-05 (Feb 11, 2012)

His time is valuable too. He just happens to be a premier member and one of the most helpful guys on the forum. Had it turned out the other way and you still needed help... maybe then you would have a little more patience.
Glad you got your problem resolved.


----------

